# Bridge0 network interface disappeared but its parameters are correctly configured.



## ziomario (Sep 26, 2021)

Hello.

For sure I made some mistake somewhere,because my bridge0 interface disappeared :


```
@marietto:# ifconfig

em0: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    options=481049b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,LRO,VLAN_HWFILTER,NOMAP>
    ether e0:d5:5e:e2:1f:22
    inet 192.168.1.6 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
    media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
    status: active
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
    options=680003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,LINKSTATE,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
    inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
    inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
    inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
    groups: lo
    nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
tap0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    options=80000<LINKSTATE>
    ether 58:9c:fc:10:ff:8e
    groups: tap
    media: Ethernet autoselect
    status: no carrier
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
virbr0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    ether 52:54:00:59:c8:7e
    inet 192.168.122.1 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.122.255
    id 00:00:00:00:00:00 priority 32768 hellotime 2 fwddelay 4
    maxage 20 holdcnt 6 proto rstp maxaddr 2000 timeout 1200
    root id 00:00:00:00:00:00 priority 32768 ifcost 0 port 0
    groups: bridge
    nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
```


I'm not able to figure out why,since inside the rc.conf and loader.conf all the parameters needed are correctly configured :



```
on /etc/rc.conf

cloned_interfaces="bridge0 tap0"
ifconfig_bridge0="addm em0 addm tap0"


on /boot/loader.conf

if_bridge_load="YES"
bridgestp_load="YES"
```

shouldn't it be recreated every time the system restarts ? I've created a new bridge with the command :


```
ifconfig bridge create
```

and it creates the bridge1 :


```
bridge1: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    ether 58:9c:fc:10:65:6c
    id 00:00:00:00:00:00 priority 32768 hellotime 2 fwddelay 15
    maxage 20 holdcnt 6 proto rstp maxaddr 2000 timeout 1200
    root id 00:00:00:00:00:00 priority 0 ifcost 0 port 0
    groups: bridge
    nd6 options=9<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED>
```

so. what's happening ? the bridge0 has been hidden by something ? what's happening ?


```
@marietto:# ifconfig bridge0 create
ifconfig: interface bridge0 already exists
```


----------



## dd_ff_bb (Sep 26, 2021)

ziomario said:


> ifconfig_bridge0="addm em0 addm tap0"



for starters you need to add "up" to rc.conf in order to bring bridge up : ifconfig_bridge0="addm em0 addm tap0 *up*"


----------



## ziomario (Sep 26, 2021)

I'm not sure that this is the problem,for two main reasons :

1) it seems that the bridge0 already exists,but I can't see it :


```
@marietto:# ifconfig bridge0 create
ifconfig: interface bridge0 already exists
```

2) I never touched these parameters inside /etc/rc.conf ; they always worked great !


```
on /etc/rc.conf

cloned_interfaces="bridge0 tap0"
ifconfig_bridge0="addm em0 addm tap0"
```

check at this :


```
# ifconfig bridge0 addm em0 addm tap0

ifconfig: interface bridge0 does not exist
```

I see contraddictory messages : above it tells that bridge0 already exists ; below that it doesn't exists


----------



## D-FENS (Sep 26, 2021)

What does `ifconfig bridge0` say?

Edit: I replicated your configuration and in my environment bridge0 and tap0 showed up. bridge0 was up, but tap0 was not up. Both were shown in `ifconfig`. It's a virtual machine with FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p10.
What release are you using? Maybe post the full contents of your /boot/loader.conf, /etc/rc.conf and /etc/sysctl.conf to see what's different.


----------



## ziomario (Sep 26, 2021)

```
# ifconfig bridge0 destroy

ifconfig: interface bridge0 does not exist

# ifconfig bridge0 create

ifconfig: interface bridge0 already exists

# ifconfig bridge0

ifconfig: interface bridge0 does not exist
```


----------



## D-FENS (Sep 26, 2021)

This does not make sense to me. It looks like a bug and it behaves differently on my system. Please provide more info about the system you are using, as requested above.


----------



## ziomario (Sep 26, 2021)

/etc/rc.conf


```
hostname="marietto"
#dnsmasq_enable="YES"
keymap="it.kbd"
ifconfig_em0="DHCP"
local_unbound_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
#powerd_flags="-a hiadaptive -b adaptive"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
ntpd_sync_on_start="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="NO"
dbus_enable="YES"
#hald_enable="YES"
slim_enable="NO"
#sound_load="YES"
#snd_hda_load="YES"
#snddetect_enable="YES"
#kld_list="i915kms"
#moused_enable="YES"
libvirtd_enable="YES"
linux_enable="YES"
#zfs_enable="YES"
linux_mounts_enable="YES"
gateway_enable="YES"
kld_list="fusefs"
#kld_list="fusefs nvidia"
#kld_list="fusefs nvidia-modeset"
lightdm_enable="NO"
sendmail_enable="NO"
#syslogd_flags="-c -ss"
microcode_update_enable="YES"
#avahi_daemon_enable="YES"
fsck_y_enable="YES"
#swapexd_enable="YES"
#clean_tmp_X="YES"
#clear_tmp_enable="YES"
#devd_enable="YES"
#devfs_system_ruleset="devfsrules_common"
tcp_drop_synfin="NO"
telnet_enable="NO"
cupsd_enable="NO"
portmap_enable="NO"
rlogin_enable="NO"
inetd_enable="NO"
webcamd_enable="NO"
samba_enable="NO"
lpd_enable="NO"
winbindd_enable="NO"
nfs_server_enable="NO"
nfs_client_enable="NO"
vm_enable="YES"
#vm_dir="/vms/os/linux"
#vm_dir="/mnt/da1p1/vms/os/"
#vm_list="ubuntu-budgie-gpu"
#vm_delay="5"
#bastille_enable="YES"
#cloned_interfaces="lo1"
#ifconfig_lo1_name="bastille0"
#vboxnet_enable="YES"
#devfs_system_ruleset="system"
cloned_interfaces="bridge0 tap0"
ifconfig_bridge0="addm em0 addm tap0"
#cbsd_workdir="/mnt/da1p1/bhyve"
#cbsdrsyncd_enable="YES"
#cbsdrsyncd_flags="--config=/mnt/da1p1/bhyve/etc/rsyncd.conf"
#cbsdd_enable="YES"
#rcshutdown_timeout="900"
kdm5_enable="YES"
sddm_enable="YES"
#tor_enable="YES"
#polipo_enable="YES"
#vnc_server_enable="YES"
#vnc_server_flags="-geometry 1920x1080"
#vnc_server_flags="-xkb -forever -display :0 -rfbauth /home/marietto/.vnc/passwd -ncache 10"
```

/boot/loader.conf


```
vmm_load="YES"
nmdm_load="YES"
if_tap_load="YES"
if_bridge_load="YES"
bridgestp_load="YES"
fusefs_load="YES"
linprocfs_load="YES"
linsysfs_load="YES"
tmpfs_load="YES"
verbose_loading="YES"
hw.vmm.topology.cores_per_package=8
pptdevs="1/0/0 1/0/1 1/0/2 1/0/3"
kern.racct.enable=1
#vboxdrv_load="YES"
#xen_kernel="/boot/xen"
#xen_cmdline="dom0_mem=8192M dom0_max_vcpus=8 dom0=pvh com1=115200,8n1 guest_loglvl=all loglvl=all"
#boot_multicons="YES"
#boot_serial="YES"
pf_load="YES"
```

/etc/sysctl.conf


```
net.link.tap.up_on_open=1
net.inet.ip.forwarding=1
kern.init_shutdown_timeout="900"
#net.inet.ip.random_id=1
```


----------



## T-Daemon (Sep 26, 2021)

Try the example from the handbook: 32.6.1. Enabling the Bridge

```
cloned_interfaces="bridge0 tap0"
ifconfig_bridge0="addm em0 addm tap0 up"
ifconfig_em0="up"
ifconfig_tap0="up"
```


----------



## ziomario (Sep 26, 2021)

I've fixed the problem. I'd tried to install and configure tor and I didn't realize that it could be the cause. I mean,I don't know which component of tor make the bridge0 disappear,but the following commands make the bridge0 appear again :


```
pkg remove torsocks
pkg remove polipo
pkg remove tor
mv /usr/local/etc/polipo/config /usr/local/etc/polipo/config_
mv /usr/local/etc/tor/torrc /usr/local/etc/tor/torrc_
```


----------



## D-FENS (Sep 26, 2021)

Maybe the tor program did some magic with the bridge0 interface.
Before your last response I was thinking maybe something in the direction of Jails and VNET (interfaces can be moved from the main host to a jail's network stack and the host will not see it anymore) but maybe tor does something similar. I am not familiar. Thanks for sharing the answer.
B.t.w. try to simplify your configuration if you don't need all these services. It's quite complex indeed.


----------



## ziomario (Sep 26, 2021)

yeah man,the first attempt for configuring tor failed. It's a complicated configuration that needs a deeper study. The challenge is only postponed later.


----------

